# Used snowblower recommendation?



## rawbar (Aug 16, 2015)

Frankly I'm not sure how practical this is going to be, but I have lower back issues and after this last winter in new england, my back can't bear the thought of shoveling again.

I have a 2 car length driveway and a small sidewalk as well as a parking space across the street that the plows like to bury in.

The challenge is I have no garage. I do have a zip up plastic 'shed' we use to store bikes in the summer that I could put a snowblower in for the winter. It has a lip along the bottom where it zips up but I should be able to just roll over it. I then would need to get the snowblower across 20' of yard, through a gate and into the driveway. As I wouldn't be able to get it around my wife's car, I'd have to plan ahead and have it out of the shed and ready to move behind her car after she gets home. 

I think at a minimum I'd need a two stage. As money is definitely an object (budget of around $500-600), any recommendations on a used snow blower that will be easy to start that could work in this sort of scenario? 

Thinking about it more, if it's on the narrower side, I could possible keep it in the driveway. If you look at the attached image, the red arrows are the areas I need to plow, the yellow arrow shows where the house sticks out a bit and there is some room (there's room to keep my trash cans on the other side of where the house extends out a bit) and the box is the approximate location of the 'shed' thing.

Lots of limitations here obviously, but I'd love to come up with something to avoid back problems. Thanks for any ideas.

I just uploaded a second photo that will give a better idea of where I'd put it. I'd plan on chaining and padlocking it to the small metal post that's holding up the corner of the house.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

24 inch ariens 10000 series or maybe a mediun frame toro like one of the older 24 inch models


----------



## rawbar (Aug 16, 2015)

What do you think about a TORO 824 XL for $400?


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

those are good machines but are not worth 400, more like 225


----------



## rawbar (Aug 16, 2015)

Ok thanks, I saw the 824 (non XL) going for about $225. I'll keep looking.


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

Welcome to the forum Rawbar.

If you stick with a used HAT (Honda, Ariens or Toro) you will be ok. Hondas will be to spendy for your budget. So that leaves Toro or Ariens. Ariens does have a entry level blower called snowtec. I see them on my MPLS Craigslist for a pretty good price, I think they are either 22" and/or 24" widths.

If the Toro is in good shape (check the bucket to see if it solid and look at the skid shoes) you will do ok there.

Side note, put in your location, that way if some one here knows of a screaming deal from a neighbor or brother in law that needs bail money, they can let ya know.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

the regular 824 is what my main machine is and those throw snow well and are compact and easy to store. for 225 buy it


----------



## rawbar (Aug 16, 2015)

Thanks guys, will look at the 824s and read up on what to look for when buying used. I'm almost 50 years old and never even used a snowblower!! Lots of learning to do, thanks for the hints. Also updated my location (MA/NH seacoast)


----------



## bwright1818 (Dec 2, 2014)

Funny; I'm in MA and didn't start with blowers until I was 50, either. Since my childhood home had a HUGE drive way that took the family most of the day to shovel, I wish I'd started with them a LONG time ago. My back is now pretty much trashed.

In MA, there will sometimes be snow so heavy and wet that the machines will have a very hard time. The chute will clog a lot. No matter what machine you buy, make sure at least that the inside of the chute is painted and smooth. I like to spray cooking spray in mine, before each use. If yours doesn't come with one, you should invest in a bucket-mounted shovel, purpose-made to clear the chute. Don't even THINK about reaching in with a gloved hand.

I have been through a lot of used machines and have learned a lot. My favorites are the Ariens 824s. 524s don't throw far enough and are constantly over-worked. 1032s are testosterone-type units which blow snow very far but are difficult to maneuver. I also find they hang up on every little thing and are difficult to keep moving forward. A friend on mine has a 924-size Craftsman. I guess it blows pretty good but the linkages, etc. seem very chintzy.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

When looking, be sure to get something with some type of steering controls. The locked axles can be a pain to turn. My Ariens with differential is fun to turn and can easily be spun around 360 degrees 1 handed.

Make sure the augers are not rusted to the shaft up front. If you can remove the shear pins and give the augers a spin to be sure they spin freely. If you can't then hold one tight in one direction to lock the shaft and try to wiggle the other one. They should both rock back and forth slightly.

For the clogging that was mentioned above, look into making an impeller kit.

For your setup a tall chute might help. It looks like you don't have many choices for where to put the snow. You are probably going to need good distance to throw it to the back yard. Are you able to throw over that fence?

You other concern is driving across the yard. That shouldn't be too much issue for a blower as long as the snow hasn't set long enough to turn to ice. I, and a lot of other people, use our machines on grass to make room for dogs. A 2 stage works fine for that and you can either have the skids set higher or just push down on the handles a little to keep the front from digging in to the grass.

Do you like working on things or do you just want something that will work? If you don't mind spending some time and a little extra money on parts you should be able to easily get a non running machine in the $0 - $50 range.

The Sno-Tek machines made by Ariens were mentioned above. Those can actually be had for around $600 brand new.


----------



## rawbar (Aug 16, 2015)

Thanks guys for all the additional info and apologies in advance for this sudden change but I just accepted a new job today which means I no longer will be working from home. Money has become less of an object and speed and ease of clearing out my car and a snowblower that my wife would also be able to use (that will still fit into the space pictured) are now higher priorities than cost. Lets say the new budget is $1500. 

Shryp, I am definitely NOT one to work on anything. My tool box basically consists of duct tape, vice grips and a hammer . I can fix the crap out of a broken computer, but if it's mechanical, forget it.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

I don't know where in MA member Jackmels is, but he would likely be able to set you up with a great running used Ariens and you could keep the better part of your budget for a good set of Blizzaks for your car:wavetowel2:
try a PM to him to see how far he is from you. MA isn't that big.


----------



## warreng24 (Mar 8, 2015)

A used Toro 521/521/3521 would be good here I think.

The 21" width will take you awhile to clear that area, but you can pick up a decent one for well under $200 on Craigslist. If the motor is blown you can do a Predator engine swap in a few hours time with virtually no modifications. That model of Toro is relatively light and easy to maneuver.

In terms of storage, I would simply tarp it and keep it chained to something. Maybe in the back near your trash cans (from the photos).

Good luck from 01852. Let us know if you've questions, we're here to help.


----------



## rawbar (Aug 16, 2015)

jtclays said:


> I don't know where in MA member Jackmels is, but he would likely be able to set you up with a great running used Ariens and you could keep the better part of your budget for a good set of Blizzaks for your car:wavetowel2:
> try a PM to him to see how far he is from you. MA isn't that big.


Thanks, I'll look him up. Already have the Blizzaks


----------



## Koenig041 (Dec 18, 2013)

Since you are in Ma. and get healthy snow fall, I would get a min 8hp and 26 inch cut. You have 2 what we call End of Driveway (EOD), snow pack. The other EOD is at your parking spot across the street. Shelter Logic makes a small garage, 6x6x6. This would suit you well to house the machine and keep ice off of it.

You can also now pay for a used Honda 624 or 928. The 624 is more narrow than I suggested but will handle all of your needs well. I would also stick with a wheel version instead of track drive. Wheels are easier to maneuver, especially in your wife will be using it. 

This is a great time to buy a machine.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Because of the lack of "skills", I would point you in the direction of the local Ariens or Toro dealer and advise you to buy new. For someone without tools and skills having a dealer that you have a relationship with (purchased from them) is worth it's weight in gold if something breaks and you're half way through clearing your drive.

Now if you were as handy with mechanical things as you were with blowers I don't see anything wrong with going big box and saving some cash or getting a bit more machine as you'd be less likely to ever drag it to a dealer for repairs. When you get down to it there really isn't much to them. Routine maintenance is the key to having it trouble free and reliable.

That said not all dealers are that great but hopefully you have a good one in your area. You can save a few bucks going to a big box store but if you need repairs done more likely than not the dealer will handle his customers before those who bought at his competition. IMHO the extra $$ you spend at a dealer is worth it if you are likely to need their help.
You could go with a used one and normally that would be my recommendation but if you don't want to work on it new is likely the better choice for reliability.
You are here and if something does happen we can always try to help you with whatever it is as it might save a trip to the dealer if you want to try :blush:


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

Welcome to SBF from a fellow MA/NH guy.


----------



## rawbar (Aug 16, 2015)

Ended up buying an Ariens 926DLE (924124) for $780. Perfect condition, recently tuned up.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Nice choice. Now where are the pictures :icon-wwp:


----------



## rawbar (Aug 16, 2015)

Just took one quick pic in the dark last night.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Come on now, you need to show it off !!


----------

